# Pee-Cans



## Woodman1 (Jun 17, 2005)

What Rachel Ray is doing to the pronuncification of the word Pe' cahns on TV right now , would get her laughed outta Tejas! She's saying it like I'm going to _pee_ in that _can_. What a yankee!


----------



## Cookerme (Jun 17, 2005)

So i say Rachy listen darling stop that gigling at the end of sentences
it's not cute anymore!Now who was that person i was arguing with,fake not fake,well tune in ,tell me she's still giggling. =D>


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 18, 2005)

I wonder how she pronounces shiitake mushrooms.


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 20, 2005)

Rachel came by the house this weekend.  I got a pic of her bringing me some of that Pee-can pie.       :^o 

http://www.durzy.com/news/rachelray10252003.htm

Good Pie!

Jack


----------



## Larry D. (Jun 20, 2005)

30 Minute Meal??    :rude:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 20, 2005)

Gee Jack, you just got pie?  She brought out the chocolate for me.


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 20, 2005)

it's usually PEE-can around here too, but some folks say it the other way as well

not a PEE-can in sight in that Rachel picture there Cappy


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm at least trying to keep it somewhat on topic here.   [-X    

Now if you're talkin' chocolate Pee can pie.  I'm in for two.

Fine desserts!

Jack


----------



## Finney (Jun 20, 2005)

She told me she was only bringing me goodies.  :-( 

pe-CAHNs for me except pie... that is PEE-can.  :!:  8-[


----------



## txpgapro (Jun 20, 2005)

All those photos were doctored up, and it is easy to tell.  She is quite a bit more chunky on the air.  In fact, the air brush they did looks rather poor.


----------



## DaleP (Jun 21, 2005)

I think she is a cutie and she does have a great job, plus a nice J Lo thing happening round back, plus she can cook you a meal in less than 30 minutes. 
My dear de[parted Dad taught me years ago that being picky will cause you to miss out on some good things in life.  
She is not too bad if you sit back and think about it but I am a 43 yrs old, married 18 years, 2 kids and all, so maybe Im just being shameful.  [-X


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 21, 2005)

txpgapro said:
			
		

> All those photos were doctored up, and it is easy to tell.  She is quite a bit more chunky on the air.  In fact, the air brush they did looks rather poor.



Don't ruin the moment! [-X


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 21, 2005)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Rachel came by the house this weekend.  I got a pic of her bringing me some of that Pee-can pie.       :^o
> 
> http://www.durzy.com/news/rachelray10252003.htm
> 
> ...



She kind of reminds me of Mary Ann from Gilligan's Island in this pic.  No wonder those guys never got off the Island!


----------

